
Disney stops paying 100k workers to save $500m a month - wslh
https://www.ft.com/content/db574838-0f40-41ce-9bcd-75039f8cb288
======
acqq
"The decision leaves Disney staff reliant on state benefits — public support
that could run to hundreds of millions of dollars over coming months — even as
the company protects executive bonus schemes and a $1.5bn dividend payment due
in July."

~~~
throwlaplace
>Disney over the past month has raised debt and signed new credit facilities,
leaving the company with about $20bn in fresh cash to draw upon for a
downturn. “They could afford [not furloughing staff]," said Rich Greenfield,
analyst at BTIG.

------
throwlaplace
[http://archive.md/D9JmL](http://archive.md/D9JmL)

>In Orlando, home to more than 70,000 Disney cast members, Florida offers
unemployment payments of up to $275 a week for 12 weeks — among the lowest
rates in the US.

that's a quarter of the population of orlando (or the entire population of
kissimmee depending on where you presume disney employees live). wow.

edit: lol i got downvoted for posting a link that subverts the paywall?

edit2: as per dang's imperative: when i posted the archive.md link i was
immediately downvoted (twice actually). now this comment sits comfortably at
+3. there now my "complaint" isn't inaccurate. but alas it still commits of
the grave sin of being off-message oh whoops i mean off-topic.

~~~
dang
It's fine to post paywalled workarounds but please don't complain about
downvotes. That's in the site guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html).
One of many reasons is that often someone will come along and give a
corrective upvote (as happened here), but the complaints don't garbage-collect
themselves when that happens. They linger on, adding inaccuracy as well as
offtopicness.

~~~
throwlaplace
>please don't complain about downvotes.

shouldn't people just not downvote if this is against the rules? since you're
so hands on can't you reach out directly to that person and admonish them not
to downvote for this? criticizing me for being upset is like criticizing
someone that points out ... being persecuted.

but it's decorum above all again. i swear this place is a country club. and
what exactly is wrong with leaving a testament to how goofy people's
sensibilities are (such as it is that there was in fact someone that came
along and had their feathers ruffled by an archive.md link).

~~~
dang
It's not about "decorum". Complaints about downvotes make for shitty reading.

~~~
throwlaplace
then don't read them? at least that's what i'm constantly chided with when i
bring up that there 50 billion other hn tropes that are just as grating to
read. i had a list on one of my alts. it went something like

1\. mobile site is broken

2\. didn't read past because

3\. etc.

so how do you pick which tropes get a pass and which don't? but shouldn't it
be all or none? the fact it isn't uniformly all or none proves it is in fact
about decorum.

~~~
dang
"Then don't read them" is like saying "then don't eat it" if someone objects
to garbage with dinner. It's also not practical advice, because it takes
energy to distinguish signal from noise, and the more noise there is, the
worse the site becomes, making it less worth it to spend that energy.

Believe me, I'd love to be able to reduce every category of low-quality
comment on HN. That's not possible, or even close, so we have to pick our
battles. The guidelines single out certain classes of comments, like ones
about voting and insinuations about astroturfing because those are
particularly common and particularly prone to make discussion degenerate.
Ditto for ideological battle, shallow dismissals, and so on.

We downweight off-topic complaints about website design being broken, etc.,
especially when they're sitting at the top of a thread. Ditto for shallow
dismissals like "didn't read past". But it would take time and energy that we
don't have to post the same sort of moderation replies to all of those. Also,
I don't think the community would support it—the threads would likely fill up
with many more backlash comments.

I don't recognize most usernames—again, there are far too many for that to be
possible. If you're "constantly chided" the reason is that you're constantly
breaking the rules. Why not just follow them and use HN as intended? It's not
so hard, and since you care about site quality it seems weird to be flouting
rules that are specifically intended to protect that.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
throwlaplace
> constantly chided with _when_ i bring up that

there's a conditional there. what i'm expressing is that _when_ i bring up the
fact that i'm sick of people commenting about mobile websites or posting
shallow dismissals _then_ people often respond with "don't read them". so
therefore i take your response to mean that i'm at liberty to respond to those
people (those that take the refrain that i just shouldn't read) with something
something "garbage mixed with dinner".

> Why not just follow them and use HN as intended? It's not so hard.

personally i think your rules are dumb and completely unenforceable except at
great personal cost to you (making you even sillier for playing the role of
hall monitor). but that's just me - i guess we all choose or own stone to roll
up the hill.

